# Steam is running everything in software mode



## hellrazor (Dec 13, 2020)

What it says on the tin: if I launch a game through Steam it's in software mode, if I run the game without Steam it runs great.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 14, 2020)

Which Linux version?


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 17, 2020)

Debian 10 (Buster). However, problem resolved.

On Tuesday I couldn't get my GPU to accelerate anything, with or without Steam. I tried to full-upgrade to Debian 11, hoping for better drivers, but was met with libc6 trying to go Tasmanian Devil on my ass - so I installed Bullseye and managed to save /home.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2020)

hellrazor said:


> but was met with libc6 trying to go Tasmanian Devil on my ass


----------

